#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм в Бангладеш

## Топпер

Саманера убитый мусульманами  :Frown:

----------


## Нэйлер Пенн

ужас какой...
ведь мальчик еще совсем  :Frown:

----------

Bob (29.05.2012), Pema Sonam (29.05.2012), Wyrd (29.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> ужас какой...
> ведь мальчик еще совсем


И это, как я понимаю, не единичный случай. Я знавал, несколько лет назад,  двух саманерок из Бангладеш, которые эмигрировали в Шри-Ланку из-за угрозы убийства. Буддистов в Бангладеш, как мне говорили, всё меньше становится.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

как это так, они что это безнаказанно делают?
ведь район Бангладеша был почти очагом Буддизма. Мара совсем распоясался.

----------


## Вантус

В Бангладеше и хинду-то все меньше и меньше и конфликт постоянный. А причина проста - жить хреново, вот и ищут люди, на ком бы оторваться. Ислам - он такой, очень миролюбивый.

----------

Рза (23.09.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

убить мальчика... хуже зверей... на пару лок...

----------

